# Is there another 12v plug that I'm not seeing?



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

Hello I just got the blue Cruze RS like in the site banner and I was just wondering if there's more than one 12v & USB port? I have a radar detector that has a RJ-11 port to 12v plug, and then I have my dash cam that does both USB & 12v, then I have my phone charger which is usually USB to 12v plug @ 2.1A

In my 2012 Cruze I had two 12v plugs & my USB port that I plug my music thumb drive into. The radar detector was plugged in the console 12v port and the dashcam was wired to the back 12v port which had a 3 port USB adapter so I could charge my phone as well

Unfortunately the ONE problem I have with my new Cruze is the a major problem of me having to choose between running my dashcam in my lone USB port and sacrifice my music, or in the lone 12v port and sacrifice my radar detector which just isn't cutting it. I ordered a 12v adapter that plugs in and lets you have a 12v plug with 2 USB ports on the side of it but I'm worried me running my radar, dash cam, and charging my phone off of it will blow it out..


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

larlar75 said:


> Hello I just got the blue Cruze RS like in the site banner and I was just wondering if there's more than one 12v & USB port? I have a radar detector that has a RJ-11 port to 12v plug, and then I have my dash cam that does both USB & 12v, then I have my phone charger which is usually USB to 12v plug @ 2.1A
> 
> In my 2012 Cruze I had two 12v plugs & my USB port that I plug my music thumb drive into. The radar detector was plugged in the console 12v port and the dashcam was wired to the back 12v port which had a 3 port USB adapter so I could charge my phone as well
> 
> Unfortunately the ONE problem I have with my new Cruze is the a major problem of me having to choose between running my dashcam in my lone USB port and sacrifice my music, or in the lone 12v port and sacrifice my radar detector which just isn't cutting it. I ordered a 12v adapter that plugs in and lets you have a 12v plug with 2 USB ports on the side of it but I'm worried me running my radar, dash cam, and charging my phone off of it will blow it out..


You shouldn't have any issue with blowing a fuse, it should be at least 10 amps, if not 15 amp. I'd be a little more concerned if you had a 1,000 watt inverter, a mini fridge, and an air compressor trying to run off the same socket.


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

Hahaha.. I guess that smashes my next idea of running all of that too  

Thanks for the quick reply


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The 1st generation Cruze 12v sockets are on 25 amp circuits. Since there is a smoker's package available I suspect you also have a 25 amp circuit. It takes quite a bit of amperage to heat up a cigarette lighter.


----------

